# Alternative zu after Effects



## thelighter2 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo erstmals.
Da Adobe after Effects bei mir nicht installierbar ist (durch ein msi ((windows instaler)) Problem)frage ich jetzt nach einer Alternative muss nicht Freeware sein.

Ps:Wenn mir einer helfen kann msi zu reparieren were ich sehr dankbar habe schon alles versucht die neuregiestrierung sogar eine plattenformatierung u.s.w bringt nix.Ich klicke auf Setup dann kommt ein Fenster wo da drin steht Installation wird vorbereitet dann geht dieses Fenster weg und es komm nix mehr.

mir ist aufgefallen das der eintrag

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSIServer

in meiner registry nicht exsistiert

were für jede Hilfe dankbar

thx im voraus


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Februar 2007)

Es wäre doch wohl ratsamer den Windows Installer zu reparieren. Immerhin ist After Effects nicht das einzige Programm dass diesen benutzt.
Vieleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.

Ansonsten bräuchte man schon eine genaue Fehlermeldung und angaben zum Betriebssystem.


----------



## thelighter2 (24. Februar 2007)

HI vilen dank für den Tipp ich hab jetzt Msi unbennant und möchte es neu installieren
doch das geht nicht...dann habe ich versucht msi.dll und msiexec.exe von einen anderen sytem32 ordner in meinen zu packen das hat funktioniert doch jetzt stehe ich wieder am anfang ich klicke auf setup es kommtdie Meldung dann nix mehr....

bin verzweifelt!


----------



## Zinken (26. Februar 2007)

Bist Du eigentlich sicher, daß es nicht an der After-Effects-Datei liegt? Hast Du mal versucht, irgendein anderes msi-Paket zu installieren?
Jedenfalls wäre Combustion von discreet/Autodesk eine Alternative zu After Effects.


----------



## thelighter2 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi
Ja andere msi Pakete lassen sich installieren.
Lässt sich COmbustion genau wie After effects in C4d einbinden.
Und kann man dammit auch die Action Movie Essentials in Filme einsetzten.


----------



## Zinken (26. Februar 2007)

Combustion hat eine entsprechende Anbindung zu 3dsmax. Aber über kleinere Umwege (RLA / RPF) sollte es auch ganz ordentlich mit Cinema4D zusamenarbeiten.
Die Handhabung ist allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man normalerweise mit Adobe-Software arbeitet.
Was genau sind denn die Action Movie Essentials?

Übrigens wird nicht Dein Windows beschädigt sein, sondern das After Effects-File, da sich andere Pakete ja installieren lassen.


----------



## Malaxo (26. Februar 2007)

Du kannst dir ja auch das File von Adobe.com herunterladen den Key findest du auf deiner Original Packung.

Wenn das File Fehler beinhaltet sollte es mit dem neu Heruntergeladenen File dann gehen.

Ist ja legal zum herunterladen und einen gekauften Key wirst du ja eben auf der Originalpackung haben.

Herunterladen und Testen - sonst hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich dir helfen könnte 

grezz


----------



## thelighter2 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi
also ich hab die Tryout Version.Genau diese Version auf eine Cd gebrannt installiert sich auf einen anderen Pc

Meinst du mit File vielleicht die Tryout Version.


----------



## Malaxo (28. Februar 2007)

Die Tryout Version ist so viel ich weiss 30 Tage gültig. Jedoch kannst du ja deinen OriginalKey eingeben und du hast die Vollversion wieder.

Gruss


----------



## thelighter2 (3. März 2007)

Also die Action Movie Essentials sind in Alpha-Map (gebastelte)Muzzle Flashes,Blut spritzer e.t.c die man in Filme einbauen kann.Geht das auch mit Combustion.


----------



## Zinken (5. März 2007)

Sind das Bildsequenzen oder ist es ein Plugin? Grundsätzlich unterscheiden sich AFX und Combustion im Funktionsumfang nicht großartig.Nur die Plugins sind natürlich nicht einfach austauschbar.


----------



## thelighter2 (5. März 2007)

Das sind Videosequenzen.Die in Alpha Map/Modus gemacht wurden.Und kann man mit Combustion auch die Farbe/Kontrast e.t.c der Filmen verändern so dass es Professioneller aussieht.
mfg Alex


----------



## Zinken (6. März 2007)

Auf ungefähr 2000 verschiedene Arten 
Wie gesagt: After Effects und Conbustion sind beides professionelle Compositing-Programme und unterscheiden sich im Funktionsumfang nicht großartig.


----------



## thelighter2 (6. März 2007)

Jetzt die allerwichtigste Frage unterstützt Combustion Chroma key.


----------



## Zinken (7. März 2007)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Auf ungefähr 2000 verschiedene Arten
> Wie gesagt: After Effects und Conbustion sind beides professionelle Compositing-Programme und unterscheiden sich im Funktionsumfang nicht großartig.


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen...


----------



## Effektemacher? (14. März 2007)

wie kann ich denn jetzt da BLUT machn


----------

